# Seiko Spork / BFK bracelet link/collar/pin



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

View Advert


*Seiko Spork / BFK bracelet link/collar/pin*

The amount full Spork bracelets that I've moved on in the past and I now find I need an extra link, pin and collar for a BFK.

There is one on eBay, but even though it says it will sell to the UK, eBay bleess it will not allow me to bid.
So does anyone have a spare set they are willing to sell, or can point me in the direction of a UK based outlet that sell them.

Thanks as always.
Trev

View attachment 11515





*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*

01/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

